# Eurofurence



## Amaru (May 9, 2010)

I'm sorry if I missed a thread on this, but can't find one, which is mad!

I mean it's only the biggest furry convention in Europe! Surely there are people on here going this year, so _are_ _you?_

I'm going with a few friends, my first ever convention, really can't wait - should be suitably mad! Just hope I can raise enough to go on a total spending spree, or, failing that, just having enough for the epically expensive breakfast there would be nice.


----------



## DragonZammy (May 15, 2010)

I'm going as well! 
Going with my mate~ :3

Will also be my first FurryConvention, and I must say I'm excited. I've heard it's so much fun!

And, if anyone's interested, I'm drawing badges for people going to EF for free~ X3  But I'll do only three for now. So make sure you get one. :B

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1406192/


----------



## Issashu (May 15, 2010)

Oh, well...exactly during the convention dates will be busy...maybe next year will have more luck or the year after, lol.


----------



## Amaru (May 16, 2010)

Well it's on every year Issashu, so yeah, always next year!

And Dragonzammy, I've heard the same! Meant to be pretty mad though, what with the insane number of attendes, also meant to be very, very drunken.

I've not been before but I do have one word of advice: Watch out for the OMGWTF drink they sell there. And do NOT mix two flavours together with a dash of vodka. Makes me feel sick just thinking about it. I mean seriously,  this stuff had me puking up pure water and made a hardened yorkshire drinker pass out. 
It has awesome labels, but it's deadly. probably best to stay clear of it xP


----------



## DragonZammy (May 16, 2010)

Amaru said:


> I've not been before but I do have one word of advice: Watch out for the OMGWTF drink they sell there. And do NOT mix two flavours together with a dash of vodka. Makes me feel sick just thinking about it. I mean seriously,  this stuff had me puking up pure water and made a hardened yorkshire drinker pass out.
> It has awesome labels, but it's deadly. probably best to stay clear of it xP



I'll probably never mix anything with vodka again, after last time..xD
That was a hard night. Haha!


----------



## Selendris (May 16, 2010)

Well I will attend it EF this year, it will be my first Furryconvention to thus I am very exited ^^ 
And yeah... probably broke after it x) 
But if I meet new and nice people from the Fandom It will be worth it for sure, and I am sure I will !

Any advices to give to a Convention-newbie ?  (The *watch out what you drink* one surely will prove helpfull already)


----------



## Amaru (May 19, 2010)

I'm new myself, but I've heard from other's/general info:

Watch out for lifts, they can sometimes house sexing couples.

Watch out for general people out to sex up everything in sight.

Don't get drunk and fall over the railings, the rooms can be fairly high up there by the looks of it.

Keep an eye on your drink, you never know what could happen, but I've never heard of anything happening at these conventions - still better to be safe.

Bring a lot of money, the breakfasts alone are insanely expensive at the hotel as it's a 4 star one, so good food but pricey.

Learn some basic German beforehand - just "Hello" Goodbye" "Thank you" "please" and "Where's the toilet?" Also it helps to know "I don't speak much german". 
So far I know 'thank you', 'shit' and 'no'...I'm not sure how far that'll get me...


----------

